# Syria O.N. 60832



## djmenzies (Feb 15, 2007)

Anyone have any details of sailing vessel "Syria" O.N. 60832. I have some details. My great grandfather died on board, fell from mast while drying sails in Calcutta. I have an extract from the Official Log giving date and time. She was built for Nourse line and lost in 1884.
Has anybody got an idea where I might find crew list?


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=60832

Roger


----------

